# Prefered type for your boss to have?



## Mimi_2 (Apr 29, 2013)

Which type do you think makes the best boss for you and why?


----------



## Mimi_2 (Apr 29, 2013)

...


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

ESTJ. 

People of their words
Fair
To the point
Reliable and sense of loyalty

My boss right now is an ESTJ. He makes a good boss. He is really unserious until he needs to. I first thought he could be an ESFP but he's not. Just lots of TeSiNeFi in really well balanced amounts.

(the above is what applies to my own boss, other ESTJs can obviously be different or posses none of those)


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I'd imagine ISFJ.


----------



## DarklyJoyful (Sep 27, 2013)

Wanting a boss that's likely to provide solidly structured expectations (I'm a slightly quirky creative type that needs structure) gives me STJ and adding an "I" might might keep things from getting overbearing; ISTJ


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

ESTJ as long as he's healthy. I don't have a job, but my ESTJ history teacher last year was the most productive. My not-so-healthy ESTJ stepdad wouldn't make a good boss, at least not in my opinion...


----------



## KaiteW (Oct 3, 2013)

I said ENFJ because most of the people I tend to become friends with are ENFJ's. Although other ENFP's drive me wild in conversation, so do ENFJ's. The only difference is that ENFJ's want to get things done and finish them, whereas I would not as much. I appreciate them being able to stay focused and yet still captivate my mind with their NF.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

INTJ because together, we could optimize *​everything.*


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

I honestly don't care as long as they're healthy, kind, and fair.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

i would prefer to -be- the bawss, but have a few close advisers, one of the nfj variety, and an entj. the nfj helps me see things i miss, in general, and the entj could help me with structuring, planning. 

i just don't do well with someone supervising me. partnership is better. anyone else in control doesn't feel right no matter what their type.


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

I was going to say INTJ so I could be my own boss, but I hate being in charge. ENTJs I trust to do things mostly the way I would, and they don't seem to hate it. Mostly.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

This was tough. I chose ENTP, stereotypically, they would just be more "ideal".

- Usually known to be natural leaders but don't like being excessively controlling or manipulative
- They're very open to ideas, in such a way they see all the grey areas, I couldn't handle being bossed around from someone for too long that only saw things through a very black & white lens
- They're usually mentally quick
- They do pretty well with handling people & usually enjoy people in general
- They can handle typically overwhelming situations smoothly
- They don't like every little aspect to be nothing but routine like me.


----------



## AustenT09 (Jul 8, 2013)

Destiny Lund said:


> This was tough. I chose ENTP, stereotypically, they would just be more "ideal".
> 
> - Usually known to be natural leaders but don't like being excessively controlling or manipulative
> - They're very open to ideas, in such a way they see all the grey areas, I couldn't handle being bossed around from someone for too long that only saw things through a very black & white lens
> ...


_No_. I work for an ENTP... trust me, _NO_.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I tend to get very distracted when working with other NFs so I'd say ENTP. They're very friendly and flexible and they tend to make the workplace a fun place to be. I can't stand repetition and a boss like that would make things interesting. Tertiary Fe means they're likely to be nice about personal issues too. If I'm not feeling super happy, I really can't see an ENTP being an idiot about it.

Though I did have an ESxx (Te-user but no idea what he was beyond that) boss I liked a lot. He was flexible and made each day a different adventure. We did work with kids a lot so part of that was just the nature of the job but he made sure my coworkers and I were having a good time as well.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

AustenT09 said:


> _No_. I work for an ENTP... trust me, _NO_.



LOL, well, then he's either an unhealthy ENTP or not an ENTP. 
All these qualities have been in all descriptions of ENTP's I've come across. 

SEE! The person above this reply agrees with me, LOL!


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

SnowFairy said:


> I honestly don't care as long as they're healthy, kind, and fair.


I agree with this, and to add to that, good leadership skills (being a boss and all), self possessed, and looks out for their workers.


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

AustenT09 said:


> _No_. I work for an ENTP... trust me, _NO_.



Oh that can happen with every type I guess. Depends on what people make or let others make themselves.


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

INFJ or ENFJ


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

I said ENFJ, because in general they are so fair, together, and people-oriented. But, if it were say a small, growing company and we were in it for success, then probably some type of NT because they are so good at strategy.


----------



## Karolina (Sep 30, 2015)

INTJ. I would be a very responsible boss: efficiency and professionalism. And I assume every INTJ, that's why. Thinker because I don't feel comfortable in the language of Feelers, iNtuitive because we would have the same perspective, Introvert because I don't want to be forced to be social.. and Judger because they really do the thing and do it on time as promised.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

My boss who I presume is an ISTJ is my favorite so I went with that. INTJ could work, too. The reason I like him is because he's quiet, so his focus isn't on trying to get everyone together (that is not my goal when I'm there. I have another boss who I'm pretty sure is an EXFJ and she's all about this.) Also, he's very mechanical but I think that's best in this sort of setting (call center.) He's not a fan of small talk. His only prerogative appears to be getting things done and going home. And that's all I'm there for, so it works.

ENTP could/probably would be very interesting. I'm just not sure how much I'd enjoy working with them close up. I feel like it could be far too vague and confusing for my tastes.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

I think the best bosses would be an ENFJ or an INTJ 

INTJ are very orginized and future thinkers but at the same time open minded, so they wont ignore a possibility just becuase its not something they care to think about 

ENFJ on the other hand are like ENFP but they are more orginized becuase of the J. So they have the benifit of being able to deal well with people, think creativity, plan for the future, and good with dealing with poeple on an emotional level 

However I think INTJ are going to probobly understand people more than an ENFJ but I think despite that either one of these types would be the best leaders 

Now the next up but not really ideal would be 

INFJ or ENFP 

Now an INFJ I think would have the potential of getting moody, and angry if you hurt something which they value and so probobly has the potential to become a biased leader vs doing whats good for everyone and might work on favoritism. 

While an ENFP is most likely good, I dont think will actually be happy leading the pack and because of the P would probobly not always be very organized and perhaps be a little flaky.

I think if you had an ENFJ and an INTJ working together on a project it also would be good, since I think the ENFJ would respect the INTJ mindset and ideas, even if the ENFJ does not entirely follow everything that is going on with the INTJ.


----------

